# Any Bay Area meets planned? (Northern California)



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey everybody,

Just curious if there are any Northern California Bay Area meets planned any time soon. The last one I attended a few years back was a great time with a bunch of wonderful members getting together and I would love to attend one again.

Looking forward to replies,
- Mario


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

:rockon:


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Last time there were just so many really great people to hang out with, get system auditions and tips and tricks from. Not to mention that we all hung out afterward and had a nice meal together. This kind of thing, to me, is as important as it is fun.
Getting to chill with Bing and the rest of the DIYMA crew that showed up was just a blast.
Seeing and listening to all of their installs and the seriously cool toys (gear  )they had gave me something to aspire to.
Anyhow, it would just be fun to do again.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm a Bay Area native but now living in nor-norCal up in Chico.
I'll be watching to see when this happens and will likely come down to be a part of it!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to remind Bing/Joey. They had indicated 11/23 as a possible date on the SoCal thread .

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gtg-october-5th-post1980057.html#post1980057


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

If they are able to have it at their shop, that would be awesome. Only a couple(ish) hours each way for me. 
Please do find out or get them to post up in here 

Thank you!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> If they are able to have it at their shop, that would be awesome. Only a couple(ish) hours each way for me.
> Please do find out or get them to post up in here
> 
> Thank you!


Will do. Yes, the intent was to have it a their shop on 11/23. They were actually supposed to start a new thread but haven't seen it yet. Joey's usually on the forums this time of night, maybe he'll run into this thread. :laugh:


----------



## rdac33 (Feb 22, 2013)

Subscribe


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd drive up if possible.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

From Texas? Damn that is some dedication.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'd drive up if possible.


Would love to get a listen after the new tune. And the mrs says she promises not to run away lol.



ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> From Texas? Damn that is some dedication.


He's in SoCal right now. I've driven down for a couple of theirs. I would love to see more stuff up here too. Maybe at least quarterly. Let's see if Bing and Joey reply, and if not, I can see if we can even hold one on our court and hold a BBQ .


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm down for a gtg. I'm only about an hour south so I can make the drive.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> Would love to get a listen after the new tune. And the mrs says she promises not to run away lol.
> 
> 
> 
> He's in SoCal right now. I've driven down for a couple of theirs. I would love to see more stuff up here too. Maybe at least quarterly. Let's see if Bing and Joey reply, and if not, I can see if we can even hold one on our court and hold a BBQ .


Right on man I'm just glad that there seems to be some interest. Hopefully someone can point Bing and Joey over here to let us know if it is a possibility.

Also, BBQ always = Good times!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say, that even though my system is a steaming pile, I would be honored to get to listen to other peoples setups.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Right on man I'm just glad that there seems to be some interest. Hopefully someone can point Bing and Joey over here to let us know if it is a possibility.
> 
> Also, BBQ always = Good times!


I sent a FB message to Bing and Joey with the link to this thread. I imagine they will come on shortly .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Joey and I have just been insanely busy, trying to work on 3 big projects at the same time. I think we can do the 23rd,and i will try to throw up a thread tomorrow morning wheni go in to do some work


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

That would be great if it can work for you guys Bing. Thank you so much for posting in here.:blush:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gonna talk to Joey today, there is a chance he wont be here that weekend. but we will see.

b


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Bing


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I look forward to meeting you Brett


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Bing shop is too far for me........


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea, hopefully gels and lookin' forward to it!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll have to pass on the 23rd. My family is coming into town that day for Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'll have to pass on the 23rd. My family is coming into town that day for Thanksgiving week.


Crap.....good point!
Bad timing.
Maybe a different date?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

12/7?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

12/7 I'll be able to be there.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Subbed.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

We can all celebrate Pearl harbor Day together. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

12/7 No Bueno for me.....=( 

However, I will be thinking of all of you on Pearl Harbor day from HI.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> 12/7 No Bueno for me.....=(
> 
> However, I will be thinking of all of you on Pearl Harbor day from HI.


Good place to be in December. :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEvGKUXW0iI


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I am open to whichever date is good with the general consensus.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Subbed.


Come on over. I've heard good stuff about Mark's work and would love to see it in person! 



simplicityinsound said:


> gonna talk to Joey today, there is a chance he wont be here that weekend. but we will see.
> 
> b


Bing (or Joey), looks like most everyone (except Kimo) can make it 12/7. Does that work for you guys? Gives a little extra time to get the word out too. Just let us know.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

december 7th?

I'm in!

anybody want to carpool from Chico? I'll drive...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I might be able to make that. Might be playing some golf in the morning so time is of the essence.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Jazzi said:


> december 7th?
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> anybody want to carpool from Chico? I'll drive...


If you don't mind coming to Napa on the way, I would gladly ride with.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> If you don't mind coming to Napa on the way, I would gladly ride with.


ROFL!
There's no such thing as a fast way through Napa. 
If I were in Chico, I would take Dayton to 162 over to I5 and then to I80.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Why don't we combine the GTG and the Toys for Tots show on the 14th in sac?


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ROFL!
> There's no such thing as a fast way through Napa.
> If I were in Chico, I would take Dayton to 162 over to I5 and then to I80.
> 
> ...


Hey, it was worth a shot.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

RenoAutoSound said:


> Why don't we combine the GTG and the Toys for Tots show on the 14th in sac?


Because then the GTG wouldn't be at Bing's shop? :shrug:


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah it would be in Sac instead of Milpitas.

Team Bassick - Kimo


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Yeah it would be in Sac instead of Milpitas.
> 
> Team Bassick - Kimo


Sac is good. 
Actually, that didn't sound right......


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Sac is too far for me. Besides, the thread says "Bay Area Meets".


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

That's true it is pretty far from the Bay Area to Sacramento to support a good charity.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

RenoAutoSound said:


> That's true it is pretty far from the Bay Area to Sacramento to support a good charity.


Ouch. That's not what I meant. I'm just saying it's far for ME so maybe we can still have a Bay Area gtg.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

:gossip:
:gossip:
:gossip:
:gossip:

The consensus is in an it's official.....

You're all wussies. 
Driving to Sac is nothing NOTHING! 


On the other hand, maybe since it's the SIS shop up for consideration as a #1 location that we let Bing and Joey decide when or if at all this year for them first.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Any issues with a comp and meet in the bay? I can organize one form January. I am sure Bing and Joey would stop by as it would be down the street from the shop. LOL hell Joey may even judge (totally up to him).


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm all about combining a meet and comp. I'd like to make a meet on the 7th but coming from reno its a drive just to drive back down to support Kimo the next weekend.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In to see where and when this ends up. Its all a decent drive for me, no matter where it ends up.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

My take, I think the more events the merrier .

Kimo, per my txt, we likely won't be able to make the 12/14 show, but we'll either drop off or send our contributions. As mentioned, it's for a good cause. I attended that show last year and was very relaxed, and for those that are curious and want to get their feet wet into competition, that's a good one to get started in. Also nice that SQ and SPL are on separate days. I encourage folks to show their support.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...toys-tots-12-14-13-sq-only-sacramento-ca.html

With that said, I was able to confirm with Bing and JOey...the 12/7 date works for them. They've been really swamped with 3 big projects, but since they agreed to the date, I think it would be a mistake to pass it up. They've asked me to start a new thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gtg-simplicityinsound-december-7-2013-a.html


----------

